

Dealing with the Startup Emotional Roller Coaster - mbesto
http://www.techdisruptive.com/2013/09/17/dealing-startup-emotional-roller-coaster/

======
joelle
Thanks for this post! Really enjoyed it - as I am in my first few months of
entrepreneurship :)

Always nice to hear 'human' perspectives on the lifestyle.

